# Help!!! I can't control myself



## Speciallady

PLEASE HELP!!! I am so out of control I can't stand it. I look in the mirror and I want to break it. I feel disgusting, and when I saw myself on the big screen at church yesterday I wanted to run and hide!! :Bawling: :Bawling: :Bawling: :help:


----------



## chicken

I know this may sound harsh but you need to chose to control yourself. Not easy but only you can control yourself.


----------



## Guest

I've posted this a few times already. Maybe I should write a brochure LOL

Counting calories or limiting the amount you eat is not necessary IF the diet is truly balanced. Simple summary of a diet that will let you lose weight:

ZERO sugar *<--- Makes you hungrier*
ZERO sugar substitutes *<--- Makes you hungrier* (except saccharine or stevia)
ZERO white rice
ZERO degerminated cornmeal
ZERO white flour
ZERO white potatoes
ZERO soft drinks or other sugary drinks *<--- Makes you hungrier*
ZERO high-fructose corn syrup *<--- Makes you hungrier* (more info below)
ZERO transfats.
ZERO MSG and it's 50 sisters *<--- Makes you hungrier*

Get LOTS of high fiber foods. That means whole grains and vegetables. Limit the fruit due to high sugar content. Raw nuts are good for snacking, as is plain popcorn.

You know you are getting enough fiber if you have 2 to 3 easy bowel movements daily. If your diet is low in fiber, go ahead and take benefiber or metamucil for a while to get the process rolling. This will cleanse your system and allow your body to start assimilating nutrients. Live culture yogurt also helps a lot.

Now, about high-fructose corn syrup. Read labels and don't consume anything at all that has this ingredient. You will be shocked to find it in everything from pickles to bread. Even 100% whole wheat bread has it!

Research strongly suggests high-fructose corn syrup is a very major factor contributing to obesity, heart disease, and diabetes. There is an epidemic of type 2 (adult onset) diabetes among children as young as 4 yo in this country.

High-fructose corn syrup is not utilized in the body the same as other sugar. The body converts appx half of it straight to fat!

High-fructose corn syrup is NOT the same stuff labelled corn syrup at the grocery store.

This one lady on TV the other day said the only change she made in her diet was to read labels and not buy anything at all that had HFCS. In a year she lost over 100lbs. She didn't count calories or limit the amount she was eating. She just avoided HFCS.

Read how HFCS is made:
http://www.westonaprice.org/motherlinda/cornsyrup.html

Read these to see why it's bad for you:
http://www.westonaprice.org/modernfood/highfructose.html
http://www.washingtonpost.com/ac2/wp-dyn/A8003-2003Mar10?language=printer
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/chronicle/archive/2004/02/18/FDGS24VKMH1.DTL

In my case, once I cut out all the junk food, fixed healthy meals based on 100% whole grains, and started buying fruit to snack on, I discovered I was just naturally eating less and less. It just doesn't take much food anymore to fill full.

I do occasionally make cookies or brownies out of 100% whole wheat flour, but they are so filling that one batch lasts several days (I used to eat a batch of the regular kind in one day).

Another point- it's cheaper to eat healthy, both with your grocery budget, and in lower medical costs.


----------



## Anita in NC

I go to weight watchers. I wasn't being that good on the point system wheich allowed you to eat anything. So I have switched to the core system which severely limits your choices.

Now I can only eat foods that are on core and if it isn't on core I can't eat it. These are the rules I tell myself to stay on the program. It is a game I play to try and stay on the program. I really got to lose those 45 pounds.

Now I'm on a diet the whole family is on a diet and that makes it easier. The kids are allowed to eat bread though - not me however.

Decide the rules of the game and play against yourself to see if you can stick to them.


----------



## Ninn

I know how you feel sweetie. My husband hasn't seen me naked in years and i cover the bathroom mirror with a towel before i shower so I don't see myself. I went to my doctor for advice,and did everything he told me. In 2 weeks, he expected I would lose 10 pounds. He was furious becuase I GAINED 6 pounds!! He wasnt the only one. I cried for an hour when I got home. I eat low fat to begin with, limit my caffeine intake, increased my water intake, walk my akita for at least a mile every day that it isnt pouring. I eat fresh fruit every day and try to limit my white flour intake. This is hard, cuz I am a carbohydrate addict. I have been known to eat an entire bag of dinner rolls as a snack!! Now, I am seeing a nutritionist and having my thyroid tested again. I refuse to look at a scale again and will not allow one in my home. If i feel good about my health, maybe my body image will follow. Scales do not make me feel good, so they are not allowed. I wish I could ban mirrors as well....lol!


----------



## Guest

Ninn said:


> I am a carbohydrate addict. I have been known to eat an entire bag of dinner rolls as a snack!!


 An amazing thing happened to me when I went natural/organic/whole grains only. I stopped craving carbs and sugar. My mother said the same thing happened to her.


----------



## doodlemom

Speciallady said:


> PLEASE HELP!!! I am so out of control I can't stand it. I look in the mirror and I want to break it. I feel disgusting, and when I saw myself on the big screen at church yesterday I wanted to run and hide!! :Bawling: :Bawling: :Bawling: :help:


Ok take it easy- you'll be OK- baby steps- Now just sit back and think how you're going to accomplish your goal by setting a realistic game plan. Chose what works for you- May I suggest weight watchers and some exercise. Also stay motivated. I chose to pick something I want to wear that's a bit too small- My goal = fit in it. Set little milestones and reward ourself. If you cheat on your diet/ exercise that's OK the games not over. Just pick up where you left off. You can do it :dance:


----------



## ann

I've had major luck with the old diabetic diet. I have lost 30 lbs in 3 months on it. When I went to the diabetic class and started counting carbs the way they taught, I gained weight. And my sugar isn't steady like it was on the old diet so I'm going back to it.. I wasnt as hungry either.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas

I know exactly how you feel. I wanted to crawl under a table when I saw the wedding pictures I was in. I looked like a huge BLIMP! :doh: 

Everyone is different. Do you crave fatty foods or sugary foods? I started having sugar problems so I went on adkins since I love fatty foods. sugar withdrawl was hard the first week but now I'm ok and can eat the foods I love. MEAT! Oh, and I'm never hungry. Just make sure that the "bad foods" arent in the house!


----------



## mare

i hear ya --self control isnt the easiest and sometimes it seems the more i try to control it the more i think about it the more i cant control it. drink plenty (not booze) and try and keep busy, seems the less time i have to think about food the less hungry i get. you can do it!!!!! i know what you guys mean about the scale but i think that is why i got so heavy---i refused to get on the scale but then again i think sometimes i destroy my diet by weighing myself to much, so i try to do it just once a week.


----------



## chicken

My DH is insulin resistant and the doctor but him on a moderate protein, lots of low glycemic vegetables and some fresh fruit diet. He had major cravings for sweets and chips. Seems to be doing well on it.


----------



## hmsteader71

Boy do I know how you feel! I'm on my 3rd and thank God, last marriage. God sent me a very special man, because he loves me just as I am. My first husband was constantly checking out other women and telling me I needed to lose weight and work out. I needed to flatten my tummy. 
Then my 2nd husband didn't want to be seen in public with me. I had toxemia with my pregnancy with my son and gained 47 1/2 pounds. We both almost died, but he didn't want to be seen with me.
Let me add, in my 1st marriage I weighed 135-140 lbs. I am 5'4". In my 2nd marriage I weighed 145 lbs. 
Now, I am at 185-190. I can't stand to see myself in the mirror. I am afraid at times because of the way I carry my weight. It is like my mom carried hers and she died of cirrhosis brought on by diabetes and the fat in front of her liver. 
All I know is is that God loves you no matter what you look like. You are precious in His sight and so loved by Him. In Song of Solomon it says that He longs for just one look from you. I pray that you can find acceptance and self-worth in Him. I think that is the beginning.


----------



## oberhaslikid

What Ladycat says is true,Go to your Library and get the book "You on a diet".by micheal Roizen and Mehmet Oz
When you get a craving read the book it will change your life.


----------



## newatthis

When I did my whole body cleanse I had to eat exactly what Ladycat said.
Nothing White and I lost 10 # in 14 days. Now at that time I didn't have much to loose so it was a big deal. Now I have to go on it again but this time last a year as I have alot to loose. (I love my diet mt. dew that I think is making me fat.) We really do eat healthy otherwise.


----------



## newatthis

Oh also I learned that if you crave carbs you probably have a yeast infestation in your body which lives on the carbs you are eating. If you crave pasta, bread, etc. I'm NOT SAYING THAT YOU PEOPLE DO I am just saying without telling my herbalist this he asked me if I craved these even after eating them. I then said yes and he told me that is why.


----------



## ladyrua

*big hugs* Speciallady, we all have so much faith in you and your committment to get healthy! Try not to be discouraged, we all have to start somewhere!! 

I lost my weight by following the simple idea of "eat less, move more". There is no need to deny yourself food of ANY KIND. Just eat less of it. Want a piece of that all-white-flour, sugar icing, melt in your mouth goodness? Have half a piece and feel good about it! Move as much as you can - even if it's just taking the laundry upstairs in three batchs instead of one!

Little steps will add up to big ones! All my best wishes and prayers for you....


----------



## mrglock27

You are not alone, there are millions of us obese people in America that feel just like you special lady and I am 1 of them. I'm fat and eat unhealthy, I'm 5'9" and 235 lbs. my "fighting" weight is 155 so I need to lose 80 pounds. there's a great site called www.curezone.com check it out.


----------



## Deborah Stephenson

If you want to loose weight (and who doesn't?!) then you need to quit dieting and start living a different way. Only a real change in your habits - the food you eat, the exercise you get, the way you think - will help. Otherwise, every time you drop ten pounds you will gain back fifteen, and make yourself more miserable in the process!

I NEVER diet. Instead, I run 3 miles every day in the National Forest next to my property (with my dogs - it gives me incentive since they beg and bring my running shoes first thing each morning if I get up late!) I eat absolutely NO hydrogenated oils - it isn't food, its plastic! I also happen to be a vegetarian - for 20 some odd years - which helps. I don't eat junk food or eat out. Almost everything that goes into my body is made the old-fashioned way - from scratch. The less processed food you eat the better off you are. Think FOOD, not packaging. I don't care how good it looks in the store, REAL food comes from the garden and from thoughtful preparation and time in the kitchen. If you are eating a meal less than 30 minutes from the time you start to prepare it, (unless it is raw) you probably aren't eating real food.

Sounds harsh, but really it isn't. The diets and the diet "gurus" who say you have to eat this thing or that thing, or buy their book or video - they are the harsh ones. They want to make money at your expense by making you feel like you're doing something wrong because you aren't using their products and don't weigh 95 pounds soaking wet! The world is full of people of all sizes shapes and colors. It would be a really boring place otherwise. The important thing is not how much you weigh, but how much you CARE about yourself. If you want to feel good, then skip the diets and the guilt trips and just learn to live a healthier life. Weight loss and fitness are just by-products of that lifestyle!

Good Luck!!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore

{{{{{HUGS}}}}} to you, speciallady. I feel for you, and I know how you feel. I'm having the same issues right now. After struggling to lose 15# over the course of 10 months, I've completely wiped out most of that loss in Nov and Dec. I am also feeling out of control in the face of food. I've decided to forgive myself and take a time-out. I'm still me, whatever I weigh, and although I want to be much thinner than I am, it won't happen overnight, and I need to care for myself at any weight. I'm on holiday from weight loss until Dec 31, 2400. If I happen to lose between now and then, great, but I'm not working at it until January 1st 2007. 

Then I'm going back to a healthy exercise and eating lifestyle - note I said lifestyle. I know that I can not eat the way I used to and not exercise, and expect my weight to me what it was when I was in my 20's. I'm twice that now, and my metabolism has slowed with age (a natural fact of life, unfortunately). Energy output has to exceed energy input, plain and simple. By setting a firm date and focussing on it, I'm thinking I'll be psyched up to really work out more and eat right.

Would something like that work for you, do you think? Setting a time a bit in the future to start making some changes and getting your mindset around it by that date? They say it works with smokers that want to quit...unfortunately, we can't just quit eating....what other addiction is there that doesn't allow the option of just quitting cold turkey? 

The amount of weight you need to lose has very little to do with the way you feel about the weight you are carrying. If you are looking at the giant screen and seeing an extra 200# or an extra 20#, it's the same thing if your perception is that you are FAT! You are still a person of WORTH!!! Please try to focus on that, rather than the weight you need to lose. The rest will come in time.


----------



## Guest

Bumping so we don't lose this one in the pruning.


----------



## MelissaW

Oh hon, I'm so sorry you feel this way. First of all, take a good long look in the mirror. Don't look at what you think is "wrong" with you. Look for something you like. Look at the curve of your hip, or you shoulders, or your graceful arms. I guarentee that you will find beauty in your form if you really look at yourself! We women are fierce creatures, after all!  When you find the confidence to say, I love myself, and I want to make myself even better, you will find it easier to resist the temptation of poor nutrition. Also, ask a friend for support (even your spouse or children). Some things are easier to take on if you're not alone. Finally, I can't say enough about fiber. It truly will keep you from getting hungry. I serve either salad or raw fruits and veggies at every meal, and make sure that, between the raw and cooked veggies and fruits, at least half of my plate is covered before I take any meat or carbs. It's just a start, but you can do it. You can change the way you feel about yourself, and when people see your confidence, it will make you that much more beautiful to them, no matter what your weight.


----------



## sweet_mae

Melinda you are a BEAUTIFUL person both on the inside and the outside  Don't give up and just take it one day at a time you will get there girl :dance: 
Hugs being sent your way


----------



## tinda

Ladycat --- thank you!
I saw this before and I printed it out before it disappeared. Funny, how you know these things but you need a whack over the head before it sinks in.

I have lost 17# since Christmas. :hobbyhors 

tinda

P.S. May I add one more thing?
NO four legged fats. :angel:


----------



## Guest

tinda said:


> Ladycat --- thank you!
> I saw this before and I printed it out before it disappeared. Funny, how you know these things but you need a whack over the head before it sinks in.
> 
> I have lost 17# since Christmas. :hobbyhors


 WOOHOO! It really works great, doesn't it? And no dieting or counting calories needed! You don't even need to exercise to lose the weight, but you should exercise anyway just because it's good for you (I should be one to talk. I never exercise!!  )


----------



## PonderosaQ

I was just rereading this thread and wondering how you are doing SpecialLady. I'm fighting the fight as well and don't lose weight with any ease at all. I just keep remembering it took years to get this way and it may years to get rid of this fat.....but I will do. The feet and knees are starting to hurt a little less as I walk and the pants are getting loser but it's taken a good 6-7 months or hard work. The scale, it rarely moves so I'll just rejoice at the lose pants. I hope you are still hanging in there, spring will be here soon along with new choices for burning calories outdoors.
PQ


----------



## Guest

Bumping..


----------



## Betho

ladycat said:


> An amazing thing happened to me when I went natural/organic/whole grains only. I stopped craving carbs and sugar. My mother said the same thing happened to her.


Same here. Although I cut out all grains and any processed sweeteners. I was just flabbergasted - a lifetime of struggling with carbohydrates and now... nothing. I felt ripped off, wished I'd known it could be that easy all along, but I'm glad I finally figured it out!


----------



## ErinP

Me too, Betho. 
I also discovered that I could be so low in glucose as to be in ketosis. But if I have artificial sweeteners, I'll still be in ketosis, but not losing weight OR controlling cravings. 

I have to ditch the sweets entirely. Even fake ones.
It gets to where fruit is a very sweet treat!


----------



## BeeFree

I know how you feel also, Speciallady. I think you were describing me in your post.

Ann, what does the old diabetic diet, consist of?

I have tried many diets in the past and one time WW worked wonders, but I gained it all back years later. I stopped moving my body when I got arthritis and Fibromyalgia. It hurt too bad. My last CT showed that I had lots of fat on my liver. Not good. I really need to lose lots of weight. I need to lose 150 lbs to get to my ideal weight.


----------



## Jakk

This might sound like a fad, but the hCG diet has been around for over 50 yrs. I lost 18 lbs in the first 20 days. I am on my second round, I am down 38 lbs. The diet eliminates all the things that are on that list from Ladycat and the hCG eliminates hard to lose fat. I can't recommend this diet enough, it has been life changing for me. By the end of a "round" you will be eating a modified Atkins diet, you can have limited whole grains and brown rice. 

*Before blowing it off as a fad, read Pounds and Inches by Dr. Simeons and see how the diet works. 

http://www.hcgdietinfo.com/Dr-ATW-Simeons-Pounds-and-Inches.htm* 

This is NOT the Dr. Oz diet. His diet is modified off this one which is the original hCG diet. 

You can use homeopathic hCG pellets, no need to go with the RX. They work just as well. This is a very hard diet to do. The food choices are limited and it is not a forgiving diet. You cannot cheat, you have to be in the mindset that you are going to stick to it, and if you do you will be amazed at the results. It is very restrictive in the first phase (which is only for 23-40 days) but after the first week you truly will have no hunger. Watching the scale go down each day is a big incentive.


----------



## suelandress

LadyCat.....I'm wondering if you've managed to keep off all you lost?
I've lost over 100 pounds three times on Atkins....then regained it as I went back to "normal" eating. ow ith menopause, losing weight is a real challenge, and I wish I had kept it off one of the first three times!


----------



## Guest

suelandress said:


> LadyCat.....I'm wondering if you've managed to keep off all you lost?


Yes I have.

If I start gaining a couple extra pounds, I just go strict again on the diet I devised, and it comes off again.


----------



## ErinP

> I've lost over 100 pounds three times on Atkins....then regained it as I went back to "normal" eating


That's kind of the point. You _can't_ go back to "normal" eating. That's what put the weight on in the first place... :shrug:

If excess carbs piled the weight on, you're going to have to keep your carbs low in order to maintain the loss.


----------



## suelandress

ErinP said:


> That's kind of the point. You _can't_ go back to "normal" eating. That's what put the weight on in the first place... :shrug:
> 
> If excess carbs piled the weight on, you're going to have to keep your carbs low in order to maintain the loss.


 
yeah, except now, it won't come off no matter what I do.:shrug::smack


----------

